# ISO Cheesy recipes for ramekins



## jessicacarr (Sep 5, 2006)

I am thinking this will be a good place for ramekin recipes, since ramekins are good for making recipes with eggs n them!  

i would like some ez breezy cheezy ideas for my ramekins, please!


----------

